# DEPRESSED AND ASHAMED



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls i just wanted to tell yous, i had my 6th fail in November and was totally devastated, well to be honest i have reactive depression. I am a very happy bubbly person normally,who takes everything in my stride and after all my other fails yes i was sad, down, upset but within a few day i was back up there, making plans deciding where to go next. Not this time.
GP offered me anti depressants and i refused, i am a staff nurse and said i didn't want that on my record. anyway another few weeks down the line i was still no better infact getting worse, couldnt go to work as couldnt look after me far lenght run a ward and look after others. This is how i felt. I felt like i was still, not moving, heavy, slow and the whole world and everyone around me was moving, getting on whizzing round about me but i couldn't i never had the energy i just couldn't get back on. So i new i had to do something, i was also not sleeping which heightened my feelings and made everything appear 100 times worse. So i called the GP back and 2 weeks ago started on an anti depressant with a slight sedative, that i take at night. I am now feeling so much better about everthing and life doesn't appear so bad, i wish i had taken them weeks ago, when he first suggested it and not been so pig headed. We all need a wee help sometimes. I am only going to take them for a few months then come off them before i commence my frozen egg transfer. 2 weeks ago i could not even have considered this. I don't know why i am telling yous this except, things can get really bad on this road, but dont feel ashamed to ask for help, take all the help thats going as this road is hard enough.
so now i am looking forward to Christmas and bring on 2008 it can only get better.
to all my FF who have gave me so much support, have a wonderful Xmas and newyear
love and cyber hugs K xxxxx


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

you sound like you have had an awful time and your post bought me close to tears! I am so sorry things have been so awful for you but it sounds as though you have turned a corner now which is great.
Don't feel ashamed about going on the ads, everyone needs help and I think you have been very brave asking for help. I'm sure that will look better on your record than if you had driven yourself into extended sick leave or something.
Good luck with your egg transfer and shout if you ever need to talk.
xx


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I went through a spell a fewmonths ago where I just din't feel I could shake myself out of. I guess I'm like you I wouldn't speak to my doctor about it as I didn't want AD either. I'm a teacher at quite a difficult school and didn't want people to think I couldn't cope. People at work don't really know the stuff I've been through. I'm happy you are feeling a lot better. 

Here's wishing everyone a successful 2008 whatever stage of your treatment you are at.

DiannaKx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi

I just wanted to send my love and say dont ever be ashamed of takiong anti depressents, you are going through a very tough time.

I hope 2208 is a fab year for you and your hubby

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

thankyou girls hope yous all have a wonderful xmas and great newyear
love and cyber hugs kim xxx


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

I've just read your post and almost cried.  I think you are a very brave soul  , it's difficult to admit just how much it affects you.  I'm glad you feel better now.  Best of luck for you FET   .

Hope you have a lovely Xmas and New Year   .

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kim - I'm so glad you are feeling better. I hope you have a wonderful xmas and 2008 brings you that much deserved baby.  

Lots of love. X


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

[fly]hope everyone had a lovely christmas and that new year is good to them[/fly]


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Kim,.....Just wanted to say Im also a nurse and after a chat with my GP have started anti d's,...I do feel much better for it too...i cant agree more when you say it is so hard to look after other people when you are trying to pull yourself out of the hole too..

I just wanted to wish you all the best sweetheart for 2008...you are right sometimes we do need some help along the way.....Good luck with the FET...You are a very special person, hope 2008 brings you your dream....xxxxxxxxxxxx 

You will be in my prayers.......xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Buster mate

sending you


----------

